# dawson county 2013



## smackdown51 (Aug 5, 2013)

how is it looking this year? i have decent acorns this year and a lot of greens


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you seen some acorns, I have not looked real good yet. I will get the binos out this weekend and see if I can find some. Don't look real good around the house.


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just put a camera out on a new piece of property in west dawson county, already dropping white oak acorns. Hopefully they won't play out to soon because the trees are really small


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 16, 2013)

In my neck of the woods in Dawson cty there are no deer.  They have all been killed.  I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2013)

Several of these running round.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 17, 2013)

ga dawg let me know if you need help with those bears


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 20, 2013)

smackdown51 said:


> Just put a camera out on a new piece of property in west dawson county, already dropping white oak acorns. Hopefully they won't play out to soon because the trees are really small



north or south part of west dawson?? I did see one whiteoak with acorns, on the dang paved rd!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 20, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Several of these running round.



I have seen a good bit of bear sign.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2013)

Brandonsc. That bear is up where hogs were. Go kill it. Im not gonna hunt up there. To hilly


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually saw 2 this morning on the way into work.  The first deer I have seen since Nov of last year.  I'm new to this area, but my neighbor who has lived there since 1978 says there used to be hundreds.  In the last 5 yrs a club moved in down the road and you don't see deer anymore.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 21, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Brandonsc. That bear is up where hogs were. Go kill it. Im not gonna hunt up there. To hilly



No No:those hogs are still there


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 21, 2013)

north west dawsonville


----------



## chadf (Aug 21, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> No No:those hogs are still there



You ain't gonna get rid of them.....
Here to stay.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2013)

chadf said:


> You ain't gonna get rid of them.....
> Here to stay.


They were here before and got gone. All you gotta do is round up the hog wrangling transporters. They will be gone again


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 21, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> They were here before and got gone. All you gotta do is round up the hog wrangling transporters. They will be gone again



I do remember back in 99 and 2000 the trap on the left going north. Caught a lot of hogs on the old Turner Farm.
And they were all but gone. But they have always been one here or there in that part of Dawson.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I do remember back in 99 and 2000 the trap on the left going north. Caught a lot of hogs on the old Turner Farm.
> And they were all but gone. But they have always been one here or there in that part of Dawson.


Yeah always a few since then but last yr they showed in droves. Crap you could drive right up beside them lol. No doubt they were turned out of a trailer


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 21, 2013)

What few acorns I'm finding on the ground in Dawson Co has lots of activity around them.  Can't seem to catch up to the hogs though!


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Saw a bear this evening


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 21, 2013)

smackdown51 said:


> Just put a camera out on a new piece of property in west dawson county, already dropping white oak acorns. Hopefully they won't play out to soon because the trees are really small



Where bouts in western Dawson county you hunting?


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 22, 2013)

under the tree that's dropping acorns and fox grapes. haha just up off 52


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotcha, I'm in sweet water.


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm off bailey waters


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 23, 2013)

I also hunt bailey waters, just off the 136


----------



## chadf (Aug 23, 2013)

I need to just shoot them off the trailer they are hauled on.....

Be easier.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2013)

I hunt all up and down bailey waters.With others. Ain't no deer up there much. More bears. Who of yall killed the 2 bigguns off there last yr? Was it either of you?


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope 
Both were killed next to where I hunt 
And you if your hunting with Nathan 
Friends of mine frank and Brady killed em


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2013)

How big were they really?  I've heard 130 by several folks. I never even got to see a picture lol.


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't know what they  scored
But both are really good deer 


I'll get a pic of em


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah thanks. Id like to see it. Figure pappy might to since ain't no deer left in his area


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 26, 2013)

this is my first year hunting up there, im in the beagle club so im gonna try it out, few pictures, one worth shooting but nothing special


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2013)

Im in it to.


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 26, 2013)

so they aint many deer up there? I only got 3 on camera so I didn't know if they was just the only ones where I put my camera or if they just wasn't many up there


----------



## j_seph (Aug 26, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Im in it to.





smackdown51 said:


> so they aint many deer up there? I only got 3 on camera so I didn't know if they was just the only ones where I put my camera or if they just wasn't many up there


All the deer are east of there on my club these are our best 2 killed since 09'


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't run em across 52.  Really though ain't many deer up there. To many pine trees!


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 26, 2013)

not anymore.......they select cut it


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 26, 2013)

nice deer j seph. yeah that's bout the size I got on camera, maybe bow season wont be so bad after all


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 26, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Brandonsc. That bear is up where hogs were. Go kill it. Im not gonna hunt up there. To hilly



i remember exactly where thats at when i was hunting there last year in small game dad saw a 150 pound bear in that area


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

*dawson co. bucks*

Was those killed in dawson or gilmer??


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2013)

Lumpkin.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Was those killed in dawson or gilmer??


Off 52 a few miles from Dawson line


----------



## chadf (Aug 27, 2013)

I found the droves of deer in Forsyth, dawg shoot me a txt.
Idk who owns it though.....


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Y'all. Sorry I haven't been on since last year. How's the red oak and white oak acorns looking in Dawson County so far this year? What about the Muscadines and Crab Apples? I've had a trail cam out year round. So far only Does, Fawns, Raccoons, & Squirrels. Seen Bear Scat in the woods no photos so far. Will post some when I get any. Thanks!


----------



## doubleshot (Aug 28, 2013)

This one come off north ga beagle club in lumpkin


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 28, 2013)

whitetailhuntress21 said:


> Hey Y'all. Sorry I haven't been on since last year. How's the red oak and white oak acorns looking in Dawson County so far this year? What about the Muscadines and Crab Apples? I've had a trail cam out year round. So far only Does, Fawns, Raccoons, & Squirrels. Seen Bear Scat in the woods no photos so far. Will post some when I get any. Thanks!



Hey girl, seen a few red oaks around and very few and I mean very few white oaks. A few muscadines on the vines still also. Good luck
Great buck there dblshot


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Sep 2, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Hey girl, seen a few red oaks around and very few and I mean very few white oaks. A few muscadines on the vines still also. Good luck
> Great buck there dblshot



Thanks for the info. Good Luck to you as well.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Sep 2, 2013)

This weekend was the weekend for snakes. My father-in-law killed 4 total. 2 were Copperheads 1 was Timber Rattler 2 1/2 ft long, 12 rattles, & 2 buttons. 4th snake I didn't see so not sure what it was. IMO Dead Snakes are the only kind I want to be around.


----------



## smackdown51 (Sep 9, 2013)

less than a week, who has their dville bucks patterened and ready for them to come through Saturday? I for one have white oaks on the ground and grapes on the ground, taste great but no deer around......just stinking bears


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 9, 2013)

I started my grand jury duty today, on the way home i seen 3 bears. A sow and 2 cubs. That club on the left right before you get to shaw creek. They was down in that bottom. I am still looking for the right spot. Got a couple to try out.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 12, 2013)

Ya,ll dawson co. boys going to be in the woods this weekend????


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2013)

I killed a rattler on the forest last fri eve bout dark. Yall watch forem. They out right now.Any of yall in cedar ridge hunting club?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 12, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I killed a rattler on the forest last fri eve bout dark. Yall watch forem. They out right now.Any of yall in cedar ridge hunting club?



Is that the club on 53 ther at shaw creek???? I am not in a club. I hunt my own little farm and the forest also


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2013)

Naw its in south end of county. The one is shoal creek hunting club in left going outta dawsonville. The land on right wasn't leased last yr. Don't know about this yr. Same Feller owns it all though.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 13, 2013)

I went back and check land at the house white oaks starting to drop...hopefully plant my food plots by end of the month....get ready to start fighting all the "slippers" around here....

on another note I might have the hook up to hunt some prime land around Nichols and James Burgess this year.....I should get one hunt in this weekend going off Old Atlanta.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I seen a few did not get one kilt though, ya'll see any game???


----------



## BGSlayer (Sep 18, 2013)

There are rumors of a huge deer ran over on James Burgess right at nichols rd yesterday evening


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 18, 2013)

Checked south side kill sheet for Forest tonight. 2 bears signed out. Don't know about north side. Know of 2 others been killed not on forest this week to. Looks like the yr of the bear


----------

